# Tastatur sperren



## Manuel007 (16. Feb 2007)

Hi!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Ich habe mein Problem schon gegoogelt und im Forum gesucht, aber leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

Hintergrund:
Der PC soll mit einem RFID-Leser überwacht werden welcher per RS232 angeschlossen ist.
Vereinfacht soll der PC solange versperrt bleiben, bis der Kartenleser eine berechtigte ID erkannt hat.

Den Fullscreen, die Datenübertragung mit dem Leser und die Kommunikation mit der Datenbank hab ich schon hinbekommen.
Nur mein Programm kann natürlich noch immer mit  z.B. "STRG+ALT+ENTF" oder der "Windowstaste" umgangen werden.


*Meine Idee wäre die Tastatur komplett zu sperren und nur auf die RS232 Schnittstelle zu reagieren nur wie!?*

Oder fällt euch eine bessere Idee ein?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Danke schon mal im Voraus
lg Manuel


----------



## Wildcard (16. Feb 2007)

Wenn überhaupt lässt sich das nur mit OS Mitteln lösen, da das OS bestimmte Tastatureingaben abfängt.


----------



## thE_29 (16. Feb 2007)

> Meine Idee wäre die Tastatur komplett zu sperren

Tastatur abstecken wäre das beste, wenn du dort sowieso net einlesen willst ^^

Du kannst aber das OS so hintrimmen, da es GAR nicht mehr auf diese Keys reagiert (also ein gesperrtes System).

Wie genau, weiß ich net müsstest nen WIn Admin fragen!


----------



## Manuel007 (16. Feb 2007)

Hey!

Danke für die flotte Antwort!
Das Problem ist eher, dass die Tastatur bei Berechtigung auch wieder freigegeben werden muss :-/


Ich hätte da noch eine andere Variante, aber das geht warscheinlich auch nur mit Bordmitteln oder?
Ich würde ein "Windows Abmelde Script" per Java starten, dann könnte auch niemand den PC verwenden.
Nur wie kann ich mich dann wieder einloggen?

Könnte ich ein JAVA Prog als Windows Service laufen lassen? Läuft es dann im Hintergrund weiter wenn ich den Benutzer abmelde?

Danke nochmals
lg Manuel


----------



## The_S (16. Feb 2007)

Wenn alles Windows-Spezifisch ist und du ohnehin auf Boardmittel zurückgreifen musst und evtl. etwas mit Services/Dienste drehen musst, wäre es evtl. schlauer eine andere Programmiersprache zu verwenden!?


----------



## Manuel007 (16. Feb 2007)

Eigentlich hast du recht, es ist alles nur auf Windows ausgelegt.

Aber ich kann hauptsächlich java.
Um mich mit Datenbankkommunikation und Hardwareansteuerung in eine andere Prog Sprache einzuarbeiten bräuchte ich zu viel Zeit.

Wie fast überall sollte meine Arbeit am besten schon gestern fertig sein :-O
Manchen kann es einfach nicht schnell genug gehen *grml*

lg Manuel


----------



## leobm (16. Feb 2007)

folgendes habe ich gefunden:
Es gibt anscheinend ab Win2000 ein Funktion names LockWorkstation in der User32.DLL 
Damit müßte das wohl funktionieren. 
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/aa376875.aspx

Um auf eine Win32 DLL zuzugreifen könntest du vielleicht folgende Bibliothek benutzen:
http://jawinproject.sourceforge.net/

Felix


----------

